# Paypal Questions



## frothhelmet (7 May 2010)

I have a questions about paypal that I don't understand;

1. what is the difference on paypal between using your credit card or your bank account to pay?

2. when sending money, what is the difference between saying the payment is for goods, services, gift, etc?

Thanks all


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I have a questions about paypal that I don't understand;
> 1. what is the difference on paypal between using your credit card or your bank account to pay?
> 2. when sending money, what is the difference between saying the payment is for goods, services, gift, etc?
> Thanks all



1. Paypal as a limit on what you can pay using the credit card, so then you will need to setup a direct debit via the bank to lift certain limitations.

2. If you send money as a Gift to someone they don't pay any fees, if you send as payment for goods the person receiving the money will pay fees.


----------



## Themuleous (7 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> 2. If you send money as a Gift to someone they don't pay any fees, if you send as payment for goods the person receiving the money will pay fees.



I didnt know that! I'll make sure I say it is a gift from now on!

Sam


----------



## stevec (7 May 2010)

just remember if you send a payment as a gift there is no comeback


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (7 May 2010)

But it saves a UKAPS member getting stung for charges when we buy plants off each other...

Which I didn't know until now...

Sorry chilled84...


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I didnt know that! I'll make sure I say it is a gift from now on!


Yep, when paying for plants on the forum or from people I know I always send payment as a gift.

As stevec mentions, if you paying for goods from a online shop etc... then I would not recommend using it.


----------



## GHNelson (7 May 2010)

Hi
Has to be a confirmed Paypal account not receive gift charges.
A debit/credit card account is an unconfirmed account.
Have a look here.
https://www.paypal.com/helpcenter/main. ... isSrch=Yes
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (7 May 2010)

*Re: Paypal on line payment.*

Hi all
I have made purchases with Paypal on-line and never been charged any fees.
Aqua essentials and Green Machine are two that Ive purchased items from.
hoggie


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (7 May 2010)

Hi Hoggie - FYI: it's the person who receives the money that gets the charges taken off the money you sent them


----------



## Nelson (7 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> Hi Hoggie - FYI: it's the person who receives the money that gets the charges taken off the money you sent them


unless you send it as a gift.


----------



## mr. luke (8 May 2010)

Be aware that if you send money as a gift for goods and they dont turn up, you dont have a leg to stand on.


----------



## GHNelson (8 May 2010)

Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> Hi Hoggie - FYI: it's the person who receives the money that gets the charges taken off the money you sent them


Yes you are correct, Only if your  a unconfirmed Paypal account holder.And you don't pay the fee for the recipient.
If you are a unconfirmed Paypal account holder ie (set up the paypal account with a Credit card or a Dedit card) there is the option of paying the gift fee as most people would do if its a gift.
Or in your case pass it on.
But if your a Confirmed /Verified Paypal account holder set up with a Direct Dedit Banking Account.
There is no fee for gifts.
So there is 2 different Personal Paypal accounts that can be used to transfer money.
Hope this clears up the confusion.
hoggie


----------

